# Factor to inhibit the progression of Parkinson's disease



## Derek Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

How much is exercising a factor to inhibit the progression of Parkinson's disease?


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 30, 2018)

None.


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

I see! Got it- The aim of treating Parkinson's is to maximize function while minimizing the negative symptoms. These symptoms may include tremor, stiffness, sleep disorders, depression, gait problems and difficulty initiating movement. Medications are given to address these symptoms. 


Exercise has been observed to help maintain physical function in PD patients. It helps with balance and mood and is important for preserving strength. It requires some specific knowledge to work with PD patients beyond the first stage of the disease. 
Thanks!


----------

